

CanPlayType() - fugyk
http://www.w3schools.com/tags/av_met_canplaytype.asp

======
shredprez
Other (undocumented) values this method returns:

"perhaps" \- There is, of course, a chance the codec is supported. Or not.

"why bother" \- Everyone will die anyway, browser support is meaningless in
the grand scheme of things.

"ask again later" \- Computer needs to be shaken vigorously and restarted.
This value is returned with annoying frequency.

